# Just sharing a few



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

as always, only the very best of comments welcome. :lol:lol


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice mate :thumb:

Loving the last 2 

dont know about the model in the last one lol :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mteam said:


> Nice mate :thumb:
> 
> Loving the last 2
> 
> dont know about the model in the last one lol :lol:


Now you mention it, she does look like a little toy:lol:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Some nice pics there, really like the tall tree in the last picture and am just imagining if that women slipped when you were taking the photo... :lol:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Lucky you getting snow! I like no 3 best.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jamiec said:


> Lucky you getting snow! I like no 3 best.


The snows all gone today after overnight rain. I'm glad I managed to get these pics yesterday. God know when we'll see snow again. It might be of interest for some to know that all the above shots were taken within 20 yards of each other. Close enough to jump back in the car for a heat:lol:Infact the last one was taken from inside the car with the window down.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

if you go to the anderston side of the road at the first pic one of the statues with the scull in it some one has put eyeballs in it you could get some funny shots with that


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure where your talking about. Is that in the park down by the river?


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

no its on the small bridge leading to the uni from the art gallery beside the bowling greens its af the furthest away point in the first picture there are 4 statues beside each other


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mtxfiesta said:


> no its on the small bridge leading to the uni from the art gallery beside the bowling greens its af the furthest away point in the first picture there are 4 statues beside each other


Ah right I'm with you. I take a look next time I'm over:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

mtxfiesta said:


> if you go to the anderston side of the road at the first pic one of the statues with the scull in it some one has put eyeballs in it you could get some funny shots with that


I checked it out. The eyeballs have gone. Pity.


----------

